

Are banks giving preferential treatment to female technologists? - gaius
http://news.efinancialcareers.com/97721/are-banks-giving-preferential-treatment-to-female-technologists/

======
amykhar
I think quotas do more harm than good. I've been lucky in my career to work
for companies that valued their programmers for their talent - regardless of
gender.

